# Rubino pro vs Corsa



## coondogger (Aug 3, 2018)

I've been riding on 25c Rubino Pros and they seem to have become a bit ratty from last season. I'm thinking of upgrading to the Corsa. I do about 80 - 100 miles a week on not-so-great roads in New England. I don't compete, but occasionally do longer rides with groups. One or two centuries. 


Should I go with the Corsas? Or stick with some new Rubino Pros?


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I ride Rubino Pros in the winter and Corsa G+ in the summer. Both 25mm. 

I think the Corsas ride nicer and are a little faster. I would say try some Corsas, after all, you only live once. 

Flats are not an issue for me. I get maybe 1 or 2 a year (5,000 miles). Both tires go pretty long for me. Over 5,000 miles for the Rubinos and around 4,000 miles for the Corsas.

I switch to the Rubinos in the winter mainly because I ride rollers a lot (the tread on the Corsas will loosen from the heat) and because I live in an area where roads get a fair amount of cinders in the winter.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

coondogger said:


> Should I go with the Corsas?


Absolutely give them a try. I also live in New England and really appreciate the ride quality compared to anything else I've tried.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The Vittoria Corsa G+ tires are hands down the best tires I've ever ridden. I used to use Conti GP4000 mostly, and sometimes Michelin Pro 4's (I have 4 bikes). Excel Sports often has deals on them. I bought a bunch from Ribble sometime back. Definitely try them.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

And if you're really feeling adventurous and don't mind another $20 get some latex tubes to go with the Corsa G+. Unless you don't like having to pump your tires every ride.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Is this Corsa G+ a new tire model? I've heard about the Open Corsas for awhile and riders rave about their comfort, but if I am to believe online reviews, that comfort comes at the cost of some puncture resistance vs. the Rubino Pros.

Edit: Looking at reviews on Biketiresdirect and Probikekit, there seem to be a few instances of delamination on the Corsa G+. Not sure I want to be barreling down a hill when that happens.

I'll stick with my Rubino Pros for now.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

G+ has been around for nearly 2 years. Open Corsa for close to 20.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> G+ has been around for nearly 2 years. Open Corsa for close to 20.


Oh, OK. I know the Rubino Pro G+ has been around awhile, but hadn't heard of the Corsa G+. I guess at my age, 2 years is new.  

G+ = Graphine compound?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lombard said:


> G+ = Graphine compound?


Yes. Apparently graphene is the only thing on the planet that only exists in 2 dimensions. It's a single atom thick. It's been 3 years for the G+ Corsa tires, Kristen Armstrong had them on her bike at Cascade in '16 when I was the team mechanic.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Oh, OK. I know the Rubino Pro G+ has been around awhile, but hadn't heard of the Corsa G+. I guess at my age, 2 years is new.
> 
> G+ = Graphine compound?


Vittoria has had tires called Corsa and Rubino for quite a while. The G+ graphine came out 2-3 years ago on the Corsas. The Rubinos got the graphine upgrade a year or so ago. I believe there's a new and improved Corsa either out, or coming out soon. You know the usual 8% less rolling resistance, etc., etc. I've been riding the Corsas for a few years. I'm a person who usually calls BS on the newest and improved whatever in bike technology, but they really are nice riding tires. Latex tubes ... I call BS on that. But everyone ought to go ahead and try them. Its fun to pump your tires every day.


----------

